# Perpignan Schools



## New to perpignan Jo

Hi, Im in depserate need of information if anyone can help please. I have three boys aged 5,11 and 13 that I need to find schools for in Perpignan. The 13 year old is at a difficult age and so I was hoping to find a bilingual school and ideally for others to help with the move as well. I'm struggling to find decent information on any English speaking schools. I wouldn't be able to afford to put them all in private but really I need to know a full list of bilingual or English speaking schools for the three different ages and whether those are fee paying or not.

Any help would be much appreciated please.


----------



## Lydi

A search using "école bilingue Perpignan" brings up 3 options but I suppose you've already checked them out...


----------



## New to perpignan Jo

All I found was an agile school which I have contacted to find out about but nothing else for a 13 year old


----------

